# Amir Khan and Saj - Twitter WAR



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol:

*Amir Khan* ‏@AmirKingKhan20m
No problem Saj. Take care.


*Amir Khan* ‏@AmirKingKhan12m
Some1 needs to follow @Jobcentre hahaha


*Saj Mohamed* ‏@Saj10m
I can get paid more working at Aldi than working for you and thats part time! "@AmirKingKhan: Some1 needs to follow @Jobcentre hahaha"

*Saj Mohamed* ‏@Saj28m
I aint been spoken to like shit anymore mate so go fuck yourself! "@AmirKingKhan: A lot of nobs on twitter. @saj u need to grow up."

*Saj Mohamed* ‏@Saj26m
I Quit Team khan! Cant be treated like shit anymore, women always get in between friendship and stir things up, been goin on for too long

*Saj Mohamed* ‏@Saj21m
Ive had racial abuse in the past cause im indian, 10 motherfucking years ive given everything for them.. Bring it on u pussy @AmirKingKhan

*Saj Mohamed* ‏@Saj17m
All the truth gnna come out i dont give a fuck anymore! @FaryalxMakhdoom ur gnna wish i never existed!


*Saj Mohamed* ‏@Saj3m
Always listen to your family! Friends come and go.. and so do bitches

​


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

:-( Amir's wife is a gold-digger


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

They done this before , but we're faking it just to get attention


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

It's so fake and pathetic. Something you'd expect from northern fresh heads.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what is their gain if its fake ? Idiots I guess.


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

dont fall for it , they did it before and then they reel folk in with it ...bunch of children


----------



## Gero (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Is this to make people want to see Khan get sparked of Floyd even more. Seems thats the way they are gonna sell the fight, can Floyd spark Khan as bad as Breidis and Danny did?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> what is their gain if its fake ? Idiots I guess.


They're freshies man. It's what them sort of people do. They think it's funny, yet in reality it's just cringe.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

This is thread worthy? ffs


----------



## Twixy (Jun 28, 2012)

Has anybody checked to see if they are still following eachother? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jenna's Chin (May 17, 2013)

Twixy said:


> Has anybody checked to see if they are still following eachother? :lol::lol::lol:


no


----------



## Twixy (Jun 28, 2012)

Jenna's Chin said:


> no


Assume you didn't see this thread.......http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?16249-iFilmLondon-not-in-Atlantic-city


----------



## Jenna's Chin (May 17, 2013)

Twixy said:


> Assume you didn't see this thread.......http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?16249-iFilmLondon-not-in-Atlantic-city


your assumption is correct


----------



## Twixy (Jun 28, 2012)

Jenna's Chin said:


> your assumption is correct


Glad that is all cleared up.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

@Saj said Amirs Uncle threatened to beat him up :rofl


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

i dont see what they gain from doing this in public.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

I think so


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/383917739859275776
:rofl


----------



## Ian_k (Jun 6, 2013)

saj seems a knob though


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Some1 needs to follow @Jobcentre hahaha


:rofl That one made me laugh. So did the Indian one - which I can see a bit of truth to.

And unlike the previous beef, I think this is real. Khan's missus has been dragged into it and some foul stuff has been said about her, too. That's not the kind of stuff they would joke about.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> :rofl That one made me laugh. So did the Indian one - which I can see a bit of truth to.
> 
> And unlike the previous beef, I think this is real. Khan's missus has been dragged into it and some foul stuff has been said about her, too. That's not the kind of stuff they would joke about.


It's not, Rico. :lol:


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> It's not, Rico. :lol:


I don't know, man. You and I both know that it's one thing to joke/prank amongst your friends, but to involve your wife like that in the eye of the public -- fuelling bogus rumours that she's fooling around -- is kinda' off limits.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> I don't know, man. You and I both know that it's one thing to joke/prank amongst your friends, but to involve your wife like that in the eye of the public -- fuelling bogus rumours that she's fooling around --* is kinda' off limits*.


Sounds like Team Khan. It's just smoke and 'publicity stunts'. By the way, what do you think of that Faryal chick?


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> *saying his wife looks like michael jackson would be a step too far*


do you reckon? i mean i know hes stupid but........


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Sounds like Team Khan. It's just smoke and 'publicity stunts'. By the way, what do you think of that Faryal chick?


Can't really say. On the surface she just seems like a normal girl. Well behaved enough to not be a camera whore like most other girls would do in her shoes. And enough respect for herself to not permit Team Khan to involve her in jokes like this. You're a Stani, Laz. You know full well both his and her family wouldn't approve of it.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Probably


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Can't really say. On the surface she just seems like a normal girl. Well behaved enough to not be a camera whore like most other girls would do in her shoes. And enough respect for herself to not permit Team Khan to involve her in jokes like this. You're a Stani, Laz. You know full well both his and her family wouldn't approve of it.


What was said again? I read some small stuff but nothing major. I think they're all messing, Saj mostly. He even mentioned a couple months back on how he got beat up by Amir's uncle at a gathering and left and he tweeted about it straight after? They're bullshitters and Saj is just some sad exaggerator who tries everything he can to get some publicity.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

It is bullshit. Saj is still at Khan's gym on a daily basis. Pair of wierdo's.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> What was said again? I read some small stuff but nothing major. I think they're all messing, Saj mostly. He even mentioned a couple months back on how he got beat up by Amir's uncle at a gathering and left and he tweeted about it straight after? They're bullshitters and Saj is just some sad exaggerator who tries everything he can to get some publicity.


From what I remember Saj was referring to her as a bitch. Other people, not sure who they were, were tweeting rumours of her fooling around with one of Khan's friends.

So if it is all a joke, then both Khan and Saj more dense than we thought. Because it's fuelled a few nasty online comments about her.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> From what I remember Saj was referring to her as a bitch. Other people, not sure who they were, were tweeting rumours of her fooling around with one of Khan's friends.
> 
> So if it is all a joke, then both Khan and Saj more dense than we thought. Because it's fuelled a few nasty online comments about her.


Well, Saj is still working at the gym and stuff, Khan and Saj follow each other. It was a joke for sure. Btw, check out the Saj interview I posted a thread on. Bang on stuff about Brook.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Well, Saj is still working at the gym and stuff, Khan and Saj follow each other. It was a joke for sure. Btw, check out the Saj interview I posted a thread on. Bang on stuff about Brook.


Silly pair of twats then.

Yeah, I'll check the vid out...


----------

